# Prespawn on Tycoon Lake



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Got out on Tycoon this weekend with my uncle. Despite that huge front that blew in...the fishing was good. Caught a bunch of little males and one nice female pictured here. Also, take a peek at the video I made of the outing. :F


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Hey Mo, were you guys taking a dink survey? How did that big honey get in there? --Tim


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow said:


> Hey Mo, were you guys taking a dink survey? How did that big honey get in there? --Tim
> 
> View attachment 73550


I think she merely beat them to the bait...


----------

